# Case I.h. Farmall 95c safety switches



## fosterjn (Aug 3, 2019)

We have a case I.H. farmall 95c tractor that won’t even turn over. Nothing. The battery is good, the starter is good, have checked clutch safety switch, seat safety switch. Does anyone know where other safety switches are? Is there a safety switch that would prevent it from starting if the transmission fluid is low? Appreciate and information.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

PTO switch?


----------



## F350-6 (Mar 30, 2014)

Clutch or PTO would have been my guesses. Did you try putting both gear shift levers in neutral? Did you try disconnecting the clutch or seat switch? Or turning the key to on and shorting the starter solenoid to see if will start?

I guess you should check the key switch too. Maybe a wire got rattled off the back of the switch.


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

Maybe the tractor has a neutral safety switch on trans somewhere, had a problem with a JD it shorted out causing fuse to blow.


----------

